# Windows 10: Nutzer drohen Microsoft mit Sammelklage



## Gast1669461003 (30. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: Nutzer drohen Microsoft mit Sammelklage* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10: Nutzer drohen Microsoft mit Sammelklage


----------



## Metko1 (30. November 2015)

Wie schon gesagt wurde, es steht kurz vor der Installation FETT das, wenn sie in Amerika leben sollten verzichten sie auf Sammelklagen etc.
Als ich das gelesen hab musst ich erst mal tief Luft holen.


----------



## Odin333 (30. November 2015)

Es schadet sicher nicht, Microsofts AGB vor einem Gericht zu "testen".


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. November 2015)

Soweit ich weiss kann man doch auch bequem wieder auf eine vorige Windows-Version zurückkehren. Dafür legt 10 ja extra ein Backup an.


----------



## Vordack (30. November 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss kann man doch auch bequem wieder auf eine vorige Windows-Version zurückkehren. Dafür legt 10 ja extra ein Backup an.



Was meines Wissens mit dem Threshold 2 oder November Update geplattet wurde, unter anderem da sich Kunden über die Altlasten beschwert haben die Win10 mitschleppt.

Das Thres2 wird deswegen nur bei den Kunden automatisch installiert bei denen die Upgrademöglichkeit abgelaufen ist. Habe ich letzte Woche glaube ich auf Chip gelesen, kA obs veraltet ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. November 2015)

Wie ist das eigentlich wenn jemand nach Monaten Win 10 runter von seinem PC wirft und dann wieder Win 7 oder 8 installiert? Das sollte doch eigentlich auch gehen.


----------



## weazz1980 (30. November 2015)

Was kann Microsoft dafür, wenn die Endkunden keine Ahnung haben?

Das sind doch meistens die Nutzer, die einen Fertig-PC kaufen und einfach immer auf OK klicken... Dass dann der Sound nicht mehr funktioniert, weil es keine akuraten Treiber mehr gibt für eine wahrscheinlich uralte Soundkarte... daran soll jetzt MS Schuld sein?

Das ist echt wieder typisch Amerika... Ich kann meinen PC nicht bedienen... blödes Microsoft!


----------



## HanFred (30. November 2015)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Was kann Microsoft dafür, wenn die Endkunden keine Ahnung haben?


Naja, die allermeisten Endkunden haben keine Ahnung und das müssen sie auch nicht, weil sie Anwender sind weder Gamer noch Supporter. Microsoft nervt allerdings schon arg mit dem Upgrade, in letzter Zeit auch immer wieder mit Nag-Screens. Und wenn die automatischen Updates die optionalen mit einschliessen, wird das Upgrade einfach durchgedrückt, nicht?
Dein Beitrag ist jedenfalls reichlich unreflektiert.


----------



## Vordack (30. November 2015)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Was kann Microsoft dafür, wenn die Endkunden keine Ahnung haben?
> 
> Das sind doch meistens die Nutzer, die einen Fertig-PC kaufen und einfach immer auf OK klicken... Dass dann der Sound nicht mehr funktioniert, weil es keine akuraten Treiber mehr gibt für eine wahrscheinlich uralte Soundkarte... daran soll jetzt MS Schuld sein?
> 
> Das ist echt wieder typisch Amerika... Ich kann meinen PC nicht bedienen... blödes Microsoft!



Yoa, diese blöden PC Nutzer. 

Windows und M$ haben nichts damit zu tun wenn das zupgrade mit der Hardware des Systems nicht zurecht kommt und das System abschmiert ohne daß man die Möglichkeit hat irgendwo einzugreifen (wie z.B. automatische Updates deaktivieren). 

Wenn die 1980 Dein Geburtsjahr ist, dann habe ich ungefähr schon so lange wuie Du lebst mit Computern (C64, C128D, Amiga 2000, 80386er bis 8-Core alles gehabt und selber zusammengebaut) zu tun, aber Windows 10 bekam ich beim ersten Versuch nicht zum laufen bei einem legalen Windows 8.1. Er fuhr Win 10 daß erste mal hoch, zog sich Updates, hat wegen den Updates neu gestartet und danach ists Zappenduster. Einzig Systemwiederherstellung hat mich gerettet, brachte mich aber auch nicht wirklich weiter.

Und ja, Stundenlang rummfummeln um den Fehler zu finden war nicht, da habe ich besseres mit meiner Freizeit zu tun, außerdem konnte ich mit den Hausmitteln von Windows ja nicht mal aut. Updates stioppen um den Fehler zu analysieren...

Aber klar, ich bin ein bekloppter Ami der keine Ahnung von nichts hat  Ehrlich gesagt, bei Deinem Weitblick wunderts mich daß Du so "alt" geworden bist. Eine Sache beweisst Dein Thema doch, Du hast noch viel zu lernen


----------



## Odin333 (30. November 2015)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Was kann Microsoft dafür, wenn die Endkunden keine Ahnung haben?
> 
> Das sind doch meistens die Nutzer, die einen Fertig-PC kaufen und einfach immer auf OK klicken... Dass dann der Sound nicht mehr funktioniert, weil es keine akuraten Treiber mehr gibt für eine wahrscheinlich uralte Soundkarte... daran soll jetzt MS Schuld sein?



Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber die Schuld grundsätzlich auf den Nutzer zu schieben ist ja wohl eine Frechheit!

Microsoft hat die Möglichkeit die Hardware der Nutzer zu prüfen, bzw. Win 10 weiss sehr genau, auf welcher Hardware es sich installieren will.
Auf meinem Trekstore-Tablet ist der Upgrade-Hinweis auch erst letzte Woche aufgetaucht - das wird seinen Grund haben.

Hier ist eindeutig MS in der Pflicht, sicherzustellen dass nach dem Upgrade alles ganz genau so funktioniert wie vorher, oder den Nutzer nicht ständig mit ihrem Upgrade-Hinweis in der Taskleiste zu nerven.

Das ist nichts anderes wie die Updates, die immer mal wieder die PCs der Leute lahm legen, MS baut Mist, der Idiot sitzt aber angeblich vor dem Bildschirm.


----------



## weazz1980 (30. November 2015)

@Vordack: Was haben deine Aussagen jetzt mit meinem Post zu tun?

Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen. Ich persönlich hatte nie Probleme mit Windows und viele Probleme von Freunden waren "Hausgemacht", heisst dafür konnte Microsoft nichts (aktuelle Treiber z. B.).

Es ist nunmal ein Fakt, dass die breite Masse der PC-Nutzer keine oder nur wenig Erfahrung mit Hard-/und Software haben und wenn - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - das Autoupdate nicht funktioniert, die betroffenen Personen Hilfe benötigen. 

Das man deswegen jetzt MS die Schuld gibt und gleich verklagen will, finde ich persönlich eben falsch.

Du hast in einem Punkt natürlich recht, ich habe meine Aussage etwas zu allgemein formuliert.


----------



## HanFred (30. November 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Microsoft hat die Möglichkeit die Hardware der Nutzer zu prüfen, bzw. Win 10 weiss sehr genau, auf welcher Hardware es sich installieren will.
> Auf meinem Trekstore-Tablet ist der Upgrade-Hinweis auch erst letzte Woche aufgetaucht - das wird seinen Grund haben.


Auf meinem Windows 8.1 HTPC taucht der Nagscreen seit zwei Monaten immer mal wieder auf, obwohl ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass es keine kompatiblen Treiber gibt für den IR-Empfänger.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. November 2015)

Updatezwang hat schon große Nachteile. Wenn ich z.B. lese, dass ein neuer Grafikkartentreiber generell oder bei Spiel XY Probleme macht, welches ich gerade spiele, dann installier ich ihn einfach nicht und umgehe somit das Problem. 
Würde sowas aber einfach aufgespielt werden, dann kann man das gar nicht verhindern und muss sich dann mit den Problemen herumschlagen. Das ist der große Nachteil von Zwangupdates. 
Und bei Windows kamen solche Updates immer mal vor, welches auch den Rechner von so manchem zerschossen hat. Wenn man das irgendwo las, weil es ja dann vermeldet wurde, dann hat man das Update einfach ausgelassen. Das geht hier alles ja nicht mehr.

Ich will nicht über das System an sich meckern. Win 10 ist eigentlich ein gutes Betriebssystem, es läuft sehr stabil und macht auch sonst wenig Probleme. Nur bei solchen Sachen sollten sie sich irgendwas überlegen.


----------



## weazz1980 (30. November 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber die Schuld grundsätzlich auf den Nutzer zu schieben ist ja wohl eine Frechheit!
> 
> Microsoft hat die Möglichkeit die Hardware der Nutzer zu prüfen, bzw. Win 10 weiss sehr genau, auf welcher Hardware es sich installieren will.
> Auf meinem Trekstore-Tablet ist der Upgrade-Hinweis auch erst letzte Woche aufgetaucht - das wird seinen Grund haben.
> ...



Hier muss ich Dir teilweise zustimmen... aber es ist meiner Meinung nur schwer möglich, sämtliche Probleme mit allen möglichen Hardwarekonfigurationen auszuschließen. Klar ist es dann immer noch ein Problem von Microsoft, da es ja nicht funktioniert, aber meistens lassen sich die Probleme relativ einfach selbst beheben.

Wenn man die Probleme nicht selbst lösen kann, dann kann man immer noch Freunde oder Support fragen oder das Update rückgängig machen...

Ist meine Meinung hierzu echt so unnormal?


----------



## HanFred (30. November 2015)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Ist meine Meinung hierzu echt so unnormal?



Du schliesst einfach zu sehr von dir auf andere. Man kann und darf von reinen Anwendern schlicht nicht erwarten, dass sie sich mit der Materie so gut auskennen, wie wir es tun.


----------



## weazz1980 (30. November 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Du schliesst einfach zu sehr von dir auf andere. Man kann und darf von reinen Anwendern schlicht nicht erwarten, dass sie sich mit der Materie so gut auskennen, wie wir es tun.



OK, das ist ja auch klar... es kann sich Niemand in allen Themen gut auskennen. Aber nur weil es diverse "Probleme" mit Windows gibt, ist das doch noch lange kein Grund gleich ein Unternehmen zu verklagen... eine normale Vorgehensweise wäre erst einmal zu versuchen, das Problem irgendwie zu lösen... aber in den USA wird gleich geklagt.

Wozu gibt es denn Support-Firmen, Reparaturservice oder IT-Fachmänner?


----------



## MichaelG (30. November 2015)

Naja aber ein gewisse Grundskepsis würde ich bei Updates schon an den Tag legen. Never change a running system. Zumindestens nicht unnötig. Wenn mache ich nur ein Grafikkarten- oder Geräteupdate, wenn definitiv feststeht, was dieser Patch beheben soll bzw. wenn das Spiel den neuen Treiber fordert. Ansonsten belasse ich es.

Allerdings hat Vordack vollkommen Recht: Gegen die Windows-Zwangsupdates ist (leider) kein Kraut gewachsen. Es sei denn man geht back to the Roots zu WIN 7/8.


----------



## Vordack (30. November 2015)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> @Vordack: Was haben deine Aussagen jetzt mit meinem Post zu tun?



Daß das BS auch bei versierten Usern Probleme machen kann UND gerade diese "Gängelungen" der Kunden, die Du preist, wie z.B. zu verhindern daß man Updates deaktiviert, nicht gerade hilfreich sind bei der Fehlersuche.



> Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen. Ich persönlich hatte nie Probleme mit Windows und viele Probleme von Freunden waren "Hausgemacht", heisst dafür konnte Microsoft nichts (aktuelle Treiber z. B.).



Das bedeutet für mich nur daß Du Dich nicht intensiv oder lange mit Windows auseinandergesetzt hast 



> Es ist nunmal ein Fakt, dass die breite Masse der PC-Nutzer keine oder nur wenig Erfahrung mit Hard-/und Software haben und wenn - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - das Autoupdate nicht funktioniert, die betroffenen Personen Hilfe benötigen.



Es ist nun mal Fakt daß wenn ein fehlerhaftes Update (ja, so was gibts) ausgerollt wird man nun keine Möglichkeit mehr hat die Installation zu verhindern.

In einer Schwarzweißen Welt würde ich dem letzten von dir sogar Recht geben, nur leider macht auch M$ bei Updates Fehler. Ein versierter User kann sein System mit der Widerherstellung vielleicht retten, ein Noob eher nicht..... wo ist die Noobfreundlichkeit jetzt hin?



> Das man deswegen jetzt MS die Schuld gibt und gleich verklagen will, finde ich persönlich eben falsch.



Du sitzt nicht im selben Boot wie ich. Ich wage zu behaupten daß nicht viele in meinem Bekanntenkreis sich mit PCs besser auskennen als ich (ausser auf Arbeit ), und trotzdem hat Win 10 mich gef..... Deswegen bin ich doppelt sauer wegen der verschwendeten Zeit und den mangelnden Möglichkeiten einzugreifen. Ich bin mir sicher wenn es bei Dir nicht geklappt hätte würdest Du eine andere Meinung vertreten, ganz unabhängig von den Usern die hier sagen "M$ ist nicht Schuld an dem Desaster".

Das mit verklagen ist halt U.S.A., das kennt man doch 

Aber wenn M$ nicht Schuld ist, wer dann? Ich bestimmt nicht da ich auch Zocker bin und so immer relativ aktuelle Hardwarwe habe und auf Treiber und so achte. ASUS Mainboard, Corsair Speicher, 760 TI, Bequiet NT, Onboard Sound, da ist nichts außergewöhnliches bei. Ach ja, SSD und 3 normale Festplatten.



> Du hast in einem Punkt natürlich recht, ich habe meine Aussage etwas zu allgemein formuliert.



Ja, ich habe vielleicht etwas überreagiert, aber so Veralgemeinerungen bringen mich gerade bei diesem Thema dazu.


----------



## BiJay (30. November 2015)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Ist meine Meinung hierzu echt so unnormal?


Nein, ich bin auch deine Meinung. Wenn man Probleme mit einem Produkt hat, soll man sich an den Support wenden und nicht ans Gericht.


----------



## Odin333 (30. November 2015)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Wozu gibt es denn Support-Firmen, Reparaturservice oder IT-Fachmänner?



Und wer bezahlt diese Leute? Stell dir einfach mal vor, der Autohersteller deines Autos bietet dir auffällig auf dem Navi-Display ein Softwareupdate für den Motor an, das den Verbrauch senkt. Wer will das nicht? Das Update kommt offiziell vom Hersteller, was man so von anderen hört soll es sehr gut funktionieren, also installierst du es auch.
Am nächsten morgen startet der Motor nicht mehr. Erst beim dritten Versuch läuft er und auch da nur sehr unrund.

Du fährst in die Werkstatt, lässt es reparieren. Wer sollte die Rechnung bezahlen? Du oder der Autohersteller?


----------



## Saji (30. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Updatezwang hat schon große Nachteile. Wenn ich z.B. lese, dass ein neuer Grafikkartentreiber generell oder bei Spiel XY Probleme macht, welches ich gerade spiele, dann installier ich ihn einfach nicht und umgehe somit das Problem.
> Würde sowas aber einfach aufgespielt werden, dann kann man das gar nicht verhindern und muss sich dann mit den Problemen herumschlagen. Das ist der große Nachteil von Zwangupdates.
> Und bei Windows kamen solche Updates immer mal vor, welches auch den Rechner von so manchem zerschossen hat. Wenn man das irgendwo las, weil es ja dann vermeldet wurde, dann hat man das Update einfach ausgelassen. Das geht hier alles ja nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich will nicht über das System an sich meckern. Win 10 ist eigentlich ein gutes Betriebssystem, es läuft sehr stabil und macht auch sonst wenig Probleme. Nur bei solchen Sachen sollten sie sich irgendwas überlegen.



Weiß jetzt nicht wie dein Post gemeint war, aber ich schreib's einfach mal trotzdem: Updatezwang betrifft aktuell nur das OS an sich, keine Peripherie oder Grafik- und Soundkarten. Wäre auch suboptimal wenn MS sich darum auch noch kümmern müsste. Gerade in Sachen Beta-Treiber und Co würden die dann doch komplett untergehen und den Sinn von zB. Nvidias Experience untergraben.  Wie's mit Onboard-Lösungen aussieht weiß ich aber nicht - aber wer nutzt das schon zum Spielen (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, ich weiß)?


----------



## MichaelG (30. November 2015)

Das ist doch Wurst. Wenn Microsoft in Runtime ein Ei einbaut oder im Kernel von WIN gibts auch genügend Probleme, daß die Software nicht läuft. Da sind nicht allein Grafikkarten oder Soundkartentreiber daran schuld.


----------



## weazz1980 (30. November 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Und wer bezahlt diese Leute? Stell dir einfach mal vor, der Autohersteller deines Autos bietet dir auffällig auf dem Navi-Display ein Softwareupdate für den Motor an, das den Verbrauch senkt. Wer will das nicht? Das Update kommt vom offiziell vom Hersteller, was man so von anderen hört soll es sehr gut funktionieren, also installierst du es auch.
> Am nächsten morgen Startet der Motor nicht mehr. Erst beim dritten Versuch läuft er und auch da nur sehr unrund.
> 
> Du fährst in die Werkstatt, lässt es reparieren. Wer sollte die Rechnung bezahlen? Du oder der Autohersteller?



Nun, dafür gibt es ja zum Glück eindeutige Gesetze, die so etwas Regeln.

Im obigen Fall muss der Hersteller bzw. Händler meine Gewährleistungsansprüche erfüllen. Es ist trotzdem schwer ein Auto mit reiner Software zu vergleichen, da du im 1. Fall das Update nur schwer selber durchführen kannst und die Gewährleistung immer beim Händler/Werkstatt liegt. Außerdem ist ein Auto IMMER gleich aufgebaut und der Hersteller wüsste genau, womit er es zu tun hat! Beim PC gibt es unzählige Hardwarekombinationen... von daher ist es etwas komplexer.

ABER um die Diskussion etwas einzudämmen:

Es ist natürlich großer Mist, wenn MS ein Update anbietet und das System danach nicht mehr richtig oder überhaupt nicht mehr läuft. Das sehe ich vollkommen ein und ich wäre natürlich auch verärgert.

Aber wie schon oben mal von mir erwähnt: Man klagt nicht gleich sondern versucht erstmal das Problem zu lösen. Entweder ruft man den Support an, bringt seinen Rechner zurück zum Fachhändler usw... 

Normalerweise gehen ja bei einem Updateversuch erstmal keine Daten verloren und das System lässt sich auf den Urzustand zurück setzen. Klar hat man den Zeitaufwand und das Gerenne, aber so ist es halt mal gesetzlich geregelt.

PS: Wenn die wirklich damit vor Gericht gehen, würde mich das Ergebnis trotzdem interessieren...


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. November 2015)

Saji schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt nicht wie dein Post gemeint war, aber ich schreib's einfach mal trotzdem: Updatezwang betrifft aktuell nur das OS an sich, keine Peripherie oder Grafik- und Soundkarten. Wäre auch suboptimal wenn MS sich darum auch noch kümmern müsste. Gerade in Sachen Beta-Treiber und Co würden die dann doch komplett untergehen und den Sinn von zB. Nvidias Experience untergraben.  Wie's mit Onboard-Lösungen aussieht weiß ich aber nicht - aber wer nutzt das schon zum Spielen (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, ich weiß)?



Das mit dem Grafikkartentreiber war nur als Beispiel genannt, wenn es da auch solchen Updatezwang geben würde


----------



## Vordack (30. November 2015)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> ABER um die Diskussion etwas einzudämmen:
> 
> Es ist natürlich großer Mist, wenn MS ein Update anbietet und das System danach nicht mehr richtig oder überhaupt nicht mehr läuft. Das sehe ich vollkommen ein und ich wäre natürlich auch verärgert.
> 
> ...



So denke ich eigentlich auch, ich löse lieber Probleme als anderen welche aufzutischen, allerdings wirken bei großen Firmen Gerichte eben am besten wenn es darum geht etwas durchzusetzen oder einen Punkt zu machen. Besser als 1000 Beschwerdemails von denen die Hälfte im Support untergeht und die Entscheidungsmacher es nicht tangiert.

Der letzte Satz ist übrigens frei erfunden


----------



## Saji (30. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das mit dem Grafikkartentreiber war nur als Beispiel genannt, wenn es da auch solchen Updatezwang geben würde



Achso, okay! War mir, wie gesagt, nicht sicher, und wollte das klar stellen bevor das jemand für bare Münze nimmt. *g*


----------



## weazz1980 (30. November 2015)

Saji schrieb:


> Achso, okay! War mir, wie gesagt, nicht sicher, und wollte das klar stellen bevor das jemand für bare Münze nimmt. *g*



Naja, wenn man sich die Politik von NVIDIA mit ihren GameReady-Treibern anschaut, sind wir davon nicht mehr weit entfernt 

Noch ist es zum Glück optional...


----------



## Viper2110 (30. November 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss kann man doch auch bequem wieder auf eine vorige Windows-Version zurückkehren. Dafür legt 10 ja extra ein Backup an.



das hatte netterweise bei mir z.b. NICHT funktioniert, obwohl ein Windows Old auf der FP gewesen ist


----------



## Tamagotshi (30. November 2015)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man sich die Politik von NVIDIA mit ihren GameReady-Treibern anschaut, sind wir davon nicht mehr weit entfernt
> 
> Noch ist es zum Glück optional...



XD die wollen die Emailadressen für Werbung wie alle anderen auch ist aber Wurst egal........ Ich hab bei der Emailadressabfrage eingegeben : NixmeinEmailfürWerbung@Fickdich.com wurde von Nvidia ANSTANDSLOS für den Download Aktzeptiert also alles halb so wild. Wenn ich da an das wieder mal Desaster bei Treiber machen Hardweare kaput und kein Suport für ältere Karten und Probleme bei Spielen mit Bugs etz. Komischerweise sind es immer die Radon Karten vermehrt mit diesen Problemen.....( bei mir lief AC Unity FEHLERFREI so wie andere Games seit den 1990ern bis auf AUSNHAMEN. Immer Probleme  mit AMD ok bei Nvidia giebts die ein oder andere Treiber panne auch aber im vergleich zu Radon ........... Projekt Cars und viele andere ich für meinen Teil: NIE WIEDER AMD ) 
....Die Fachsimpler können sagen was sie wollen AMD ist und bleibt Trash !


----------



## MichaelG (30. November 2015)

Blödsinn. AMD ist meistens nur im Hintertreffen, weil bei 90% der Gamingproduktionen Nvidia statt AMD eingebunden wird und auf die Richtung optimiert. Insbesondere und gerade bei Ubisoft. Da kenne ich keinen Gaming Evolved Titel aber Geforce ohne Ende. Ad hoc fällt mir auch nur Alien: Isolation als spezieller AMD-Titel ein.

AMD baut  keinen Schrott. Wenn aber AMD-Technik bei der Entwicklung nur die 2. Geige spielt ist die Fehlerwahrscheinlichkeit auch höher. Erst recht bei immer strammer gezogenen Releaseterminen die so schon kaum Luft für die Entwicklung lassen.

PS: Deine fiktive Email zeugt aber auch von einem hohen Grad an Erwachsenheit. Absolut top! BTW: Für irgendwelche Werbedingsbums hab ich eine zweite Emailaddy. Da kann der ganze Müll reinlaufen. 1x im Monat großer Besen und gut ist es. Denn dort landet eh nix gescheites.


----------



## Gemar (30. November 2015)

Auf diese Probleme wurde auch in Foren mehr als nur einmal hingewiesen.
Langsam höre ich auch die Klagen im Bekanntenkreis. Besonders der Netzwerktreiber macht immer wieder Probleme. Bin froh es nicht zu Nutzen und möchte in Zukunft auch gerne ein alternatives Betriebssystem dazu sehen. Ob von Microsoft oder Linux ist egal.


----------



## SmokeOnFire (30. November 2015)

Um das Autobeispiel noch mal zu verrenken: Wenn bei einem der Moter nicht mehr angeht, dann geht er in die Werkstatt (Support). Wenn bei 1000en der Moter nicht mehr angeht, dann klagen sie. Scheint dann doch eher ein Produktfehler und Qualitätsmangel zu sein.
Und selten hat ein neues Produkt so genervt und gedrängelt wie Win X. Und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Computeranwender kein Detailwissen brauchen heutzutage. Ich weiß auch nix über mein Auto, Fernseher, Kühlschrank oder Ofen und wenn er nicht geht bin ich aufgeschmissen. So gehts Leuten mit ihrem PC. Das ist jetzt ein Alltags Gebrauchsgegenstand für Nutzer die sich nicht mit Treiber und so was auseinander setzen. Anmachen, Emails holen, fertig.
Und ich sehe das schon so. Wenn mein Gerät defekt ist, sagen wir halt Kühlschrank, wende ich mich an den Händler. Aber wenn ich dann in den Medien mitbekomme, dass viele mit dem Modell Probleme haben, dann will ich umtauschen, fordere Schadensersatz, und so weiter.

Ich denke es ist hier der Ton, der die Musik macht. Diese Nag Screens, die Zwänge, die Datenkrake, diese ganzen voreingestellten Funktionen wo man wieder Profi sein muss um es abzuschalten und dann gehts nicht mal richtig aber wird verbreitet wie Bier in Dosen. Das alles zusammen macht Leute halt stinkig auf MS. Ich versteh es.

-Smoke


----------



## weazz1980 (1. Dezember 2015)

SmokeOnFire schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist hier der Ton, der die Musik macht. Diese Nag Screens, die Zwänge, die Datenkrake, diese ganzen voreingestellten Funktionen wo man wieder Profi sein muss um es abzuschalten und dann gehts nicht mal richtig aber wird verbreitet wie Bier in Dosen. Das alles zusammen macht Leute halt stinkig auf MS. Ich versteh es.
> 
> -Smoke



Hier gebe ich dir Recht, aber das gilt ja nicht nur für Microsoft. Diese versteckten Dataminer findest du in fast jedem Programm, sogar die meisten Spiele wollen eine Info über deine Hardware und wenn du es nicht gezielt abstellst, bekommen Sie diese auch.

Egal ob Facebook, Google, Microsoft oder Payback, die verdienen alle ihr Geld hauptsächlich mit Daten...



> Um das Autobeispiel noch mal zu verrenken: Wenn bei einem der Moter  nicht mehr angeht, dann geht er in die Werkstatt (Support). Wenn bei  1000en der Moter nicht mehr angeht, dann klagen sie. Scheint dann doch  eher ein Produktfehler und Qualitätsmangel zu sein.



Das stimmt, aber die Millionen Kunden, die keine Probleme haben, schreiben das halt auch nicht ins Internet. Man hört immer nur die Probleme und die genervten Kunden. Von daher würde ich das jetzt erstmal nicht auf die Goldwaage legen.

Klagen werden die doch sowieso, dann kann man mal gespannt sein, was da rauskommt. Irgendwann in 2-3 Jahren werden wir es dann wissen


----------



## Batze (1. Dezember 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich wenn jemand nach Monaten Win 10 runter von seinem PC wirft und dann wieder Win 7 oder 8 installiert? Das sollte doch eigentlich auch gehen.



Installieren kannst du auch nach Monaten was du willst, allerdings ist der Key den du für W 10 verwendet hast nach Monaten auch nur noch für W 10 gültig.
Ich glaube 1 Monat war die Zeit in der man zurück konnte mit gleichem Key.
Willst du also wieder nach längerer zeit zurück zu W 7/8 musst du dir einen frischen Key besorgen.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Willst du also wieder nach längerer zeit zurück zu W 7/8 musst du dir einen frischen Key besorgen.



wer sagt das bzw wo steht das?


----------



## HanFred (1. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wer sagt das bzw wo steht das?



Niemand, weil es Unsinn ist. 

_Your Windows 7 license will always be valid and will not be changed or  deactivated because of the upgrade to Windows 10: you'll be able to  install or restore Windows 7 again in case you'll need to do that  (provided that you've the Windows 7 installation  DVD_
Quelle


----------



## Worrel (1. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Installieren kannst du auch nach Monaten was du willst, allerdings ist der Key den du für W 10 verwendet hast nach Monaten auch nur noch für W 10 gültig.
> Ich glaube 1 Monat war die Zeit in der man zurück konnte mit gleichem Key.
> Willst du also wieder nach längerer zeit zurück zu W 7/8 musst du dir einen frischen Key besorgen.


Schwachsinn. Wenn du dir Win 7/8 gekauft hast, können MS dir nicht einfach die Lizenz  wieder wegnehmen.
Was meinst du, was dann schon für Klagen bei MS eingagangen wären?
Lediglich die "per Knopfdruck" Rücksetzung auf das vorherige OS ist auf 30 Tage begrenzt. Danach mußt du es halt vom Original Datenträger komplett neu installieren.


----------



## ElReloaded (1. Dezember 2015)

100 Millionen Installationen und mehr. Alle mit unterschiedlichen Konfigurationen, teils exotisch, teils mit fehlerhafter Hardware....dass es da einige Tausend User gibt, bei denen das ein oder andere Gerät nicht mehr richtig funktioniert erscheint mir da logisch aber letztlich auch unausweichlich, sorry. 

Ich hielte 10000 von 100 Millionen eine sehr, sehr gute Quote und ein Zeichen für ein tolles OS. Die Windows-Plattform ist nun mal eine offene, in der der User viel (Hardware-)Freiheit hat. Sie unterscheidet sich damit eklatant von dem MacOS mit seinen drei bis fünf verschiedenen Hardware-Konfigurationen und null Hardware-Freiheit.

Das hilft jetzt natürlich dem einzelnen User, dessen Rechner nicht mehr geht, wenig, aber es besteht ja immer die Option des Downgrades. Geht mit wenigen Klicks.


----------

